# At my witts end!



## FerretFever (Jan 1, 2009)

let me start my explaining my position. I've just bought a Ferret christmas eve. His papers say he was born october 22nd so that makes him alittle over 2months old. I brought him home a happy bouncy Kit. But its just him and I. I know Ferrets are very sociable creatures, as i've owned alot of Ferrets in the past. But for some reason, I can't seem to fix this problem.

He doesn't eat when i'm not home. I've had him alittle over a weak, and already he's lost alot of weight. I have to sit beside him to make him eat, but then as soon as I get close to the food bowl, he growls and runs off. I just recently found out that Ferrets can have Hard boiled eggs, so i'm going to see if i can sustain him, but i dont know what to do.

He's not bouncy anymore. He sleeps all the time, whines until i pick him up and falls asleep in my lap and he's so lite..i can see his spine poking out I even think he's getting dehydrated. 

Before i take him to the vet, i want to know if theres something i can do at home, to help him? How do I get him to eat while i'm at work??

***He wont eat the egg... =/


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

I know with animals in general that they take time to adapt and more so with some then others. Maybe by placing some of the Junk food, that may help to encourage him into eating. I am not sure about this type of pet, but I do know a lot of pets tend to take some time before getting used to their environment, and if you find that if all else fails maybe a trip to the vet wouldn't be such a bad idea. Try to call in advance to gain as much information as possible, just play the cat and mouse game over the phone to try and get as much information before having to take the next step. You may also want to speak with a near by trusted pet shop that may have some food or advice to before hand. hugs and good luck they are sweet and very pretty and I am almost sure that things well get resolved real soon! HAPPY NEW YEAR, AND BIG HUGS!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

what're you feeding him on?
try soaking white bread i a little milky water and see if he eats that, if not get some rabbit, chicken or beef if you can't get hold of rabbit, and give that to him raw. i hope he picks up soon. he may just be taking a while to settle in, i suggest if he doesn't inprove soon get him to the vets?


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you not say to the person you got him of?? will they not help you?

was he with others.. as Ferrets love to be with there own and with humans aswell

When my OH had his we had 2 and one went missing for 14hrs and the other one wouldnt eat just slept allday and looked very very sad..:frown2:
and when we found the other one ..she was under our bath!... the other picked up straight away..so mybe he is missing his siblings..
hope you get things sorted ...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there

I would suggest have you got some Lactol kitten replacer milk? Try offering this to the kit 2 or 3 times a day. He should take to that as its milk. Is there a pets at home near you they might stock some meat called "Prize Choice" if hes raw fed you can get rabbit dinner/chicken,liver etc. If he is fed dry food then try putting some in hot water and let it cool then get a suringe and feed it orally. You could do this with the milk too if he dosent know fully how to lap. Bonemeal is also good to add to the food and olive oil too.

Heres the link to prize choice:
Natural Frozen Pet Foods - Prize Choice - The Natural Food for Healthy Animals

Hope this helps.


----------



## nvenoml (Dec 6, 2008)

when I got my ferret he was a little over 3 months I have him on james well beloved ferret dry food and he loves it, maybe try soaking it in warm water so its easier for him to eat?

I think your ferret needs a friend... I got my boy neutered and got him a neutered female from a shelter and they love each others company my boy has never been happier.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## FerretFever (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you guys so much! I actually got so scared that i took him to the Vet. The vet actually wanted to do X-Rays on his stomach cause he tried blaming it on poor little Saru swallowing something he shouldn't have. Turns out that Saru was just having severe seperation anxiety. (Glad I didn't hve the vet do xrays)

I took a full day off of work and took him everywhere I went. He's been alot happier, the Vet was wrong. He's eating alot and actually woke me up this morning chewing on my fingers. When I checked his food bowl, it was empty. I filled it up and he sat there and ate half of it. 

I'm very Proud of my little Saru ^^; He's a trooper!


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

FerretFever said:


> Thank you guys so much! I actually got so scared that i took him to the Vet. The vet actually wanted to do X-Rays on his stomach cause he tried blaming it on poor little Saru swallowing something he shouldn't have. Turns out that Saru was just having severe seperation anxiety. (Glad I didn't hve the vet do xrays)
> 
> I took a full day off of work and took him everywhere I went. He's been alot happier, the Vet was wrong. He's eating alot and actually woke me up this morning chewing on my fingers. When I checked his food bowl, it was empty. I filled it up and he sat there and ate half of it.
> 
> I'm very Proud of my little Saru ^^; He's a trooper!


This is such great news. better safe than sorry and you are such an amazing caring person to do all that for the wee sweet heart, you did good!:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Ahh that's fantastic that he's now eating etc  maybe you could get him a little friend to keep him company whilst you're out at work if that's possible?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it not possible to go back to his breeder and get a litter mate, he might still remember them and bond to that kit better. Not that young ferrets have problems accepting other young ones. Just a thought


----------



## FerretFever (Jan 1, 2009)

Its possible, but I purchased him through a local petstore, so the odds that I would find one of his liter mates is very slim. I am however looking into adopting a recused Ferret/Kit if I can find someone in this area that doesn't require an adoption form. As paying for another ferret isn't in the budget at the moment unfortunately. If anyone has any ideas or knows anyone in the Charlotte(North Carolina) Area that is giving up, or knows someone that is giving up a ferret to a good home, Please let me know!


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear your little one has picked up and everything. good luck finding a little play mate for Saru. Sounds like you're doing well


----------

